# Estimating Software



## Tank Pro

I am looking at cut/fill take off software. Is anyone using Earthworks by Solution Technologies Inc. It is affordable and seems to do what I need.


----------



## ajbackhoe

I use an older version of Earthworks. My digitizer just crapped the bed so I either have to get another one or i've been thinking about getting software that will let me do onscreen takeoffs. Too many choices, hate to make the wrong purchase because of the cost. Can anyone make any recomendations? Cuts/Fills very important.

Alan


----------



## Civil Headache

I've never used Earthworks by Solution Technologies but I used Earthwork by Trakware for years until we upgraded our GPS software to include Trimble HCE with the estimating module. Earthworks (by trakware) works well for the price, which is cheap compared to Agtek or HCE. For Smaller projects it does the job just fine but lacks the bells and whistles that come in handy when doing takeoffs for the larger projects. Earthworks also has an onscreen takeoff capability so you don't need a digitizer, which are quickly becoming archaic since most good programs offer the onscreen capabilities these days.

If you have the money for Cadillacs I'd go with Agtek or Trimble HCE. But like I said I used Earthworks by Trakware and it did the job. http://www.trakwareusa.com/Earthworks.htm


----------



## drizztser

*Earthwork software*

I have earthwork software from ROCTEK and GTCO ROLL UP II digitizer for sale. You can see the info in the contractors swap thread. You can email me for the info at [email protected]


----------



## sniper69714

For smaller projects I use Planswift, it's affordable and you can customize it fit nearly any need. I also do take offs for another company in our office that builds houses and condos. I have found it to be a very powerful tool...... The one downside to planswift is the customer support, they use to have fantastic customer support but they grew to big to quickly and now cannot provide the service I feel is required.


----------



## Justin_Hensel

I was also going to say planswift with the cut/fill plugin (sorry cant remember the actual plugins name righ now). Planswift offers a free trial version of their software, 14 days i think, and same goes for the cut/fill plugin. Anyone interested should try it out and see how they like it.


----------



## SoftEarth

Sorry for the delay in posting to this thread. AGTEK's earthwork takeoff and modeling software does have "Cadillac" pricing but you can buy just the modules you actually need (site grading, roads, utilities, staking/grade control, haul tracking/production analysis, etc.) ... a lower-priced alternative would be to watch for used AGTEK systems (search on "Agtek" at http://www.ebay.com), but used AGTEK systems are snapped up pretty quickly. For more information about AGTEK software, see the video demonstrations available on AGTEK's website at http://www.agtek.com and join/follow the independent AGTEK User Group on LinkedIn at http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=2015287.


----------



## dayexco

SoftEarth said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting to this thread. AGTEK's earthwork takeoff and modeling software does have "Cadillac" pricing but you can buy just the modules you actually need (site grading, roads, utilities, staking/grade control, haul tracking/production analysis, etc.) ... a lower-priced alternative would be to watch for used AGTEK systems (search on "Agtek" at http://www.ebay.com), but used AGTEK systems are snapped up pretty quickly. For more information about AGTEK software, see the video demonstrations available on AGTEK's website at http://www.agtek.com and join/follow the independent AGTEK User Group on LinkedIn at http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=2015287.


you need to pay for some advertising being you're a vendor


----------



## SoftEarth

dayexco said:


> you need to pay for some advertising being you're a vendor


Really? Why? Because I have something germane to add to this thread (the topic of which is cut/fill takeoff software)?

I did not start the thread, I was not the first to mention AGTEK software in the thread, and I am not a "vendor" of AGTEK software. I got my start in the grading and paving business in 1977 and, along the way, I have worked as a grading and paving estimator for two different contractors and for a total of 10 years (doing my dirt takeoffs both by hand and by using various cut/fill takeoff software products like AGTEK, Insite, Paydirt, and Terramodel). When I started in this industry the PC had not been invented and I had to do all my takeoffs and bid pricing by hand. During my 36-year career in this industry I have also set grade and checked grade (by hand level, laser, optical and GPS), I have verified existing topos (with optical and GPS), I have performed progress and as-built topos (with optical and GPS) ... in other words, I think I know just a little bit about applying the technological changes that have revolutionized how a quantity surveyor does their work in the office and in field. Leveraging my "real world" experience, I have spent the last 15 years of my career as a self-employed independent software trainer. My specialty is teaching AGTEK software users how to best use their AGTEK software to properly model site grading for quantity takeoff and grade-control applications.

I'm sorry that you've assumed I am somehow unqualified or not allowed to post a comment to this thread. But, in my humble opinion, my original post was more "on topic" and constructive than your comment about my post. Do other posters in this thread feel that I should not post here?


----------



## dayexco

SoftEarth said:


> Really? Why? Because I have something germane to add to this thread (the topic of which is cut/fill takeoff software)?
> 
> I did not start the thread, I was not the first to mention AGTEK software in the thread, and I am not a "vendor" of AGTEK software. I got my start in the grading and paving business in 1977 and, along the way, I have worked as a grading and paving estimator for two different contractors and for a total of 10 years (doing my dirt takeoffs both by hand and by using various cut/fill takeoff software products like AGTEK, Insite, Paydirt, and Terramodel). When I started in this industry the PC had not been invented and I had to do all my takeoffs and bid pricing by hand. During my 36-year career in this industry I have also set grade and checked grade (by hand level, laser, optical and GPS), I have verified existing topos (with optical and GPS), I have performed progress and as-built topos (with optical and GPS) ... in other words, I think I know just a little bit about applying the technological changes that have revolutionized how a quantity surveyor does their work in the office and in field. Leveraging my "real world" experience, I have spent the last 15 years of my career as a self-employed independent software trainer. My specialty is teaching AGTEK software users how to best use their AGTEK software to properly model site grading for quantity takeoff and grade-control applications.
> 
> I'm sorry that you've assumed I am somehow unqualified or not allowed to post a comment to this thread. But, in my humble opinion, my original post was more "on topic" and constructive than your comment about my post. Do other posters in this thread feel that I should not post here?


nowhere in my post, did i question your expertise in your field. i just made the statement, that if you are posting links to a product that you design/sell...from what i've seen on this forum....it appears that you are a vendor, attempting to steer potential customers to your site to buy your product. and there's nothing wrong with that, except, i think it has been the policy here, if you're going to sell, you pay for advertising. 

any mods? if i am wrong here, please correct me.


----------



## TLP

SoftEarth said:


> Really? Why? Because I have something germane to add to this thread (the topic of which is cut/fill takeoff software)?
> 
> I did not start the thread, I was not the first to mention AGTEK software in the thread, and I am not a "vendor" of AGTEK software. I got my start in the grading and paving business in 1977 and, along the way, I have worked as a grading and paving estimator for two different contractors and for a total of 10 years (doing my dirt takeoffs both by hand and by using various cut/fill takeoff software products like AGTEK, Insite, Paydirt, and Terramodel). When I started in this industry the PC had not been invented and I had to do all my takeoffs and bid pricing by hand. During my 36-year career in this industry I have also set grade and checked grade (by hand level, laser, optical and GPS), I have verified existing topos (with optical and GPS), I have performed progress and as-built topos (with optical and GPS) ... in other words, I think I know just a little bit about applying the technological changes that have revolutionized how a quantity surveyor does their work in the office and in field. Leveraging my "real world" experience, I have spent the last 15 years of my career as a self-employed independent software trainer. My specialty is teaching AGTEK software users how to best use their AGTEK software to properly model site grading for quantity takeoff and grade-control applications.
> 
> I'm sorry that you've assumed I am somehow unqualified or not allowed to post a comment to this thread. But, in my humble opinion, my original post was more "on topic" and constructive than your comment about my post. Do other posters in this thread feel that I should not post here?


I don't think the OP was asking for your resume but rather your experience in using the software. Now that you have taken the opportunity to site your credentials and ability to use the software, you would make it very clear you are not using the site for sales, training, etc, if you could tell us in detail how to use the software, offer free training. By doing so would also help the OP and everyone understand if this is the right software. :thumbsup:


----------



## SoftEarth

Thanks for the follow up dayexco and TLP. Nobody in this thread asked a technical question about using AGTEK software ... had they, I would have freely answered (as I have done, and continue to do, in other web forums--most frequently over at LinkedIn's AGTEK User Group, which I did reference in my original post). I posted a link to AGTEK's website in this thread because AGTEK had already been mentioned but no corresponding link to AGTEK's site had been provided. None of the links I provided were to my own website (I don't sell AGTEK software). Let me be clear: I receive no form of compensation from AGTEK (salary, commission, finder's fees, kick backs, bribes, or otherwise!). I hope that clarifies things and, by all means, if anyone has a specific technical question about some AGTEK function, feel free to post it and I will reply.


----------



## TLP

SoftEarth said:


> Thanks for the follow up dayexco and TLP. Nobody in this thread asked a technical question about using AGTEK software ... had they, I would have freely answered (as I have done, and continue to do, in other web forums--most frequently over at LinkedIn's AGTEK User Group, which I did reference in my original post). I posted a link to AGTEK's website in this thread because AGTEK had already been mentioned but no corresponding link to AGTEK's site had been provided. None of the links I provided were to my own website (I don't sell AGTEK software). Let me be clear: I receive no form of compensation from AGTEK (salary, commission, finder's fees, kick backs, bribes, or otherwise!). I hope that clarifies things and, by all means, if anyone has a specific technical question about some AGTEK function, feel free to post it and I will reply.


How about you demo one of your current projects for us like I did on this estimating software thread called xactimate below I purchased asking the same sort of questions as the op? 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f15/aerial-roof-measuring-software-136335/

On this thread I give an overview of the aerial roof estimating(from images) workbench, take and post screen dumps along the way, and of course answer any questions, list the pros and cons. 

I picked the software up in about 40 hours, they offer paid training but I was able to figure it out from goggling, utube, etc. These days you have to be a fool to pay for training, there are so many free online resources. Also, these guys have free live chat and I have even helped identify the current version release problems, so imo it is important to get free online support when choosing a software. I wish the 3d modeling tools were better, and the rendering, as an example of cons you could tell us about. 

Don't hold back, feel free to fill us in on all the details as I did in my thread. :clap: I even posted some pics of some very complex aircraft parts I designed, but I'll hold back on my over 30 years of engineering experience just for you, lol!


----------



## SoftEarth

TLP,

Although I am more than willing to answer any specific AGTEK technical question on this forum, I must admit that I have neither the time nor the inclination to produce and publish a comprehensive online AGTEK software training course for this, or for any other, public domain venue. That's not to say that I have not invested (and don't continue to invest) many hundreds of personal man-hours in producing meticulously detailed technical training manuals for various AGTEK earthwork software applications (that is, after all, much of what I do with my working time); it's simply a statement that I will not dump what I consider to be "intellectual property" into the public domain. Your comment "These days you have to be a fool to pay for training" reveals a wide and deep philosophical division between us and "you get what you pay for" is my first responsive thought (although my daughter could teach herself how to read music, play piano, and sing via reading free online articles and watching free YouTube videos, I foolishly pay for her piano and voice training).

These exchanges have diverted this thread far from its original topic, to which I would actually like to return. There are multiple cut/fill takeoff software products, on a range of price points (surprisingly, none are free), in the market. Will the lowest-priced "Yugo" product meet every earthwork estimator's needs? No! Does every earthwork estimator need a high-priced "Cadillac" product? No! However, I do think the minimum requirements must include the following capabilities: (1) model the existing site surface, (2) allow an adjustment for stripping the existing site surface, (3) model the final design surface, (4) allow an adjustment for engineered material thicknesses associated with the final design surface, (5) allow an adjustment for shrink/swell, and (6) calculate and report the cut/fill volumes.

If you recognize and understand the importance of the above minimum software requirements, then you will most likely also understand that a specific earthwork estimate can require far more analysis than the minimum software capabilities will easily accommodate (horizontal subtotal and phasing areas, differential subsurface existing materials, intermediate and/or corrective grading, etc.). Other cut/fill software variables to consider would include data-entry options (manual digitizing from paper and raster digital plans vs. importing vector data files), visualization and error-checking tools (3D views, profile views, cut/fill maps, contouring, Google Earth interface, etc.), editing options (error correction), output options (paper only vs. digital files for transfer to CAD, survey, machine control systems). Differences in all these options are what define the "Yugo" and "Cadillac" cut/fill takeoff software products and you will get exactly what you pay for.

For those interested in a far more detailed discussion on the subject of cut/fill takeoff software requirements (and for those who don't mind reading a dry 35-page footnoted academic paper) feel free to download a PDF copy of "Digital Surface Modeling and Volumetric Analysis Techniques Applied to the Measurement of Plan-View Earthwork Quantities" at http://www.earthworksoftwareservices.com/downloads/whitepaper.pdf. Although it's dated (I wrote it 20 years ago, when the only practical data-entry option was manual digitizing from paper plans), it includes an overview of various manual earthwork takeoff methods and requisite adjustments, a detailed discussion of digital surface interpolation methods (grid vs. TIN), and a detailed discussion of volume calculation methods using digital surface models.

The paper referenced in the paragraph above does not provide any specific information on AGTEK software; for that, I suggest a good starting point would be to view the short online video demonstrations available on AGTEK's website per my original post in this thread.


----------



## luke121396

i use earthworks by trakware. Affordable and does the job needed. Can do takeoffs with electronic plans which is a major plus.


----------



## 480sparky

Poorly-veiled spam reported.


----------



## KAP

480sparky said:


> Poorly-veiled spam reported.


From 2013?!...


----------



## reggi

Account was deleted I believe. I saw a bunch of new posts in site work related threads.


----------



## 480sparky

KAP said:


> From 2013?!...


The spam from an hour ago was deleted.


----------



## KAP

480sparky said:


> The spam from an hour ago was deleted.


Guess I missed it...


----------

